# Metal Gear Solid HD Collection



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 9, 2011)

Must admit I'm quite tempted by this. Haven't played a MGS game properly since the PSone version, which is one my favourite games, and would like a different type of game to play than the usual FPSer or 3rdPSers...







Anyone else getting it?


----------



## revol68 (Oct 10, 2011)

can't wait for this!


----------



## tommers (Oct 10, 2011)

Is it just the originals in HD?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 10, 2011)

I think so yes, but as someone who never played them (well I played a bit of SoL) and has fond fond memories of the original PSone game I'm very tempted!


----------



## tommers (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah I played the first one and liked it but for some reason never did the rest.  I vaguely remember playing SoL too but it's all very blurry.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 11, 2011)

tommers said:


> Yeah I played the first one and liked it but for some reason never did the rest. I vaguely remember playing SoL too but it's all very blurry.



The main reason for me I think was they were either PS2 exclusives or time limited exclusives which meant by the time they got near the xbox I was interested in other games...


----------

